# Alternatively rear spoiler (with walk around video)



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Just fitted a new style of rear spoiler to the car and thought I would share it, it's different to the normal ones fitted






Enjoy 
Russell


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I like it when down but not when it's up, just doesn't look right, but what I think doesn't matter. 
OEM fixed spoiler always looks better & that's what I would have if I wanted a MK2 or MK3.
Hoggy.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

The original design is simple and beautiful: when the spoiler is not needed it is hidden, so nothing spoils the clean lines of the body. The black spoiler addition in the video looks rather cheap and tacky IMO, also it doesn't seem to address any known engineering or design flaw


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Not for me, looks like a trip to Halfords special
Doesn't matter what I think though, if you like it, that's good enough


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

GoodThunder said:


> The original design is simple and beautiful: when the spoiler is not needed it is hidden, so nothing spoils the clean lines of the body. The black spoiler addition in the video looks rather cheap and tacky IMO, also it doesn't seem to address any known engineering or design flaw


What do you mean by address engineering or design flaw??

Russell


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hugo rugged said:


> GoodThunder said:
> 
> 
> > The original design is simple and beautiful: when the spoiler is not needed it is hidden, so nothing spoils the clean lines of the body. The black spoiler addition in the video looks rather cheap and tacky IMO, also it doesn't seem to address any known engineering or design flaw
> ...


I think he is hinting at "if it isn't broke - don't fix it"
I am just about to have a look at the video now!


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

I dislike showy wings enough that when I ordered my TT RS I indicated that I wanted the adaptive spoiler, instead of the usual TT RS wing.

I still think it was the best decision. I'd rather have some stealth, at least until I get to 75 mph...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Hugo rugged said:


> GoodThunder said:
> 
> 
> > The original design is simple and beautiful: when the spoiler is not needed it is hidden, so nothing spoils the clean lines of the body. The black spoiler addition in the video looks rather cheap and tacky IMO, also it doesn't seem to address any known engineering or design flaw
> ...


I mean that from a technical standpoint it seems to fix or improve nothing... if you're lucky.

If not so lucky-it may interfere with the aerodynamic function of the spoiler and increase drag or affect stability at high speed... or just fall off in the middle of a motorway and hit another vehicle or a person.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Where d'ya say you got this from ? CSR roofing..
Looks like a piece of eaves protecting tray you've tacked on :lol: 
Not a good look. I'd get rid before the police (fashion) pull you over for bad taste


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

GoodThunder said:


> Hugo rugged said:
> 
> 
> > GoodThunder said:
> ...


First thing first, the last thing the person standing in the middle of the motorway should be worried about is the lip spoiler on the back of my car hitting him 

It does tuv certification so I don't think it will increase drag or affect high speed stability to much, at most road speeds, but I have some track day's coming up, so will let you know if the are stability problems at very high speed 
Russell


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Hugo rugged said:


> GoodThunder said:
> 
> 
> > Hugo rugged said:
> ...


Still, the point is that it looks cheap and tacky, and from a technical standpoint seems to fix or improve nothing.

At the risk of being pedantic, a person on the motorway may not only be "standing in the middle" (which is not completely impossible) but also riding a motorbike or driving an open-top car.

As for the TUV certificate - most likely it means that it does not produce hazardous waste materials when disposed properly.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
Out of interest - how is it attached to the existing spoiler?

Is it glued, double-sided taped or have you drilled the existing spoiler and bolted it on?
If it is glued or double sided - then I think you risk sun and water damaging the bond - increasing the risk of it flying off your car.
I certainly would not like to see that heading my way - spearing through my windscreen and skewering me to my drivers seat!

Honest opinion - I think it looks terrible but I would be more worried about the consequences of hurting somebody if it falls off at speed!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

IMO it's a nasty add on to a beautiful car


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Not sure - may look better if it was in the same colour as the car? At least it's legal, unlike the fella's number plates :roll:


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Think I would have gone for the same colour as the car if I was going to do it.
My question is though, the way its shaped won't the air over it eventually make it come loose as its seems to be tilted upwards at the top


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> At least it's legal, unlike the fella's number plates :roll:


*K3NT U* - Is only me that finds themselves subconsciously transposing the 3 and the U when they read that :lol:


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > At least it's legal, unlike the fella's number plates :roll:
> ...


Little thing's please little minds... :?


----------



## Ace Rimmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Not a fan, personally.
Looks like something a 19yr old lad sticks on his 1.0l Corsa, but if you like it....

I always knock my spoiler down manually whenever it pops up anyway.
Think the back end is spoilt with the spoiler up and unless you're on a trackday its always on the motorway, where it's not needed anyway.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

I do really like the spoiler but I read somewhere that they do a lot of study and tests for findiing the optimal angle and position of the OEM spoiler, wouldn't this hurt a little bit the aerodynamic? Because it is important on a car like TT, I can definitely feel the spoiler planting it at high speeds.


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

If YOU like it, good on you mate and enjoy it :0)
There are purists that say the TT shouldn't have a rear spoiler as it wasn't designed to have one, this debate has been going on for 2 decades and I've heard it in my ownership of the mk1, 2 and 3. I'm currently driving a facelift TTS black edition with the fixed spoiler and some would frown on that (even though it's factory fitted). I don't care what others think,I like it!
Hey, don't even start on the rear bumper vents lol (which were fitted on the original 420, and I like them too haha-maybe I'm weird!!!)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Hugo rugged said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Pred said:
> ...


I assume that's a quote you've heard a lot, along with the other idiots comments, it sums up the mentality of some people these days. You can bet if someone puts an illegal plate on their car, it's not the only Law they think doesn't apply to them :x


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Sorry, looks naff to me, not a fan of spoilers on the TT but understand the utility of having a retractable one which deploys to stop you flipping the car on high speed bends!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Slightly off topic but I'm never quite sure why anyone moves and re spaces numbers plates, What's the point.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

j77drs said:


> Slightly off topic but I'm never quite sure why anyone moves and re spaces numbers plates, What's the point.


Trying a little too hard to make a Reg plate into a word and giving the police an opportunity to stop without any other cause. Probably not a win really.


----------



## AudeeTeeTee (Sep 7, 2020)

Not really my cup of tea but if the OP likes it then that's all that matters.

The naff illegally spaced number plate however is utterly gash.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ianle said:


> j77drs said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off topic but I'm never quite sure why anyone moves and re spaces numbers plates, What's the point.
> ...


Up to a £1,000 fine as well and as you say, it gives plod an excuse to pull you over...

Here's one I saw on the A10 in Hertfordshire, probably one of the worst examples... actual registration is ROO5 TFR. Owner of said Range Rover has removed the spacing between the 5 and the T, then put two back screws at the base of the F to make it into an E... and the result is his plate reads... ROO5TER. What a cock and believe me, he drove like one as well :lol:


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Fines are fully deserved if you do this and should be much more. Give them a six month ban, let's see how many mess about with them then
IMO, if you can't afford or find a true cherished plate to suit you stick with what the car was registered with


----------



## Holmefield (Oct 4, 2020)

I quite like that rear spoiler add on.. Mite add to my growing list of Aftermarket things to add


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > j77drs said:
> ...


Cock indeed :lol:


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

j77drs said:


> Fines are fully deserved if you do this and should be much more. Give them a six month ban, let's see how many mess about with them then
> IMO, if you can't afford or find a true cherished plate to suit you stick with what the car was registered with


You should change your name from j77drs to judge dredd


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Holmefield said:


> I quite like that rear spoiler add on.. Mite add to my growing list of Aftermarket things to add


What year are you in ?


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

leopard said:


> Holmefield said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like that rear spoiler add on.. Mite add to my growing list of Aftermarket things to add
> ...


Leopard, do you always just go on attact just because people don't always agree with your views or idea's?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hugo rugged said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Holmefield said:
> ...


Mostly but not always. Sometimes people just need
re-educating in good taste, percipience and an understanding of the Road Vehicles (Display of Registration Marks) Regulations 2001 act .

Surely someone from Surrey should understand this... No ?


----------

